# LiquidSmoothRom



## AOKPxFR3AK (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm not talking about the gingerbread 1 I'm talking android 4.0.3!!!

I need a miracle.. I was in the HTC Thunderbolt forums and someone ported the ICS Version of LiquidSmooth to the thunderbolt.. I'm jealous becuz I love that rom. If someone could PLEASE PLEASE!! Port this to the incredible 2 I will be soooo happy. FREE.. pleaaaase :'( pweeeeeez

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

first thing im going to say; if you are going to continue to beg for different roms to be ported no one will help you, and i mean this because ive seen you post tons of stuff saying you want this then you love that. i mean your name is aokp freak and from what ive seen, youve only ran aokp for like, 2 days. second, dont curse so much, it makes you seem like a child. third, i wouldve looked into porting it, since if a htc device has a rom working its a little easier to port to another device. but im not going to since instead of saying that you would love that person and thank them, you offer a horrible joke of "ass raping at no cost, for free" ive done my best to keep quite and not say anything and try to give you the benefit of the doubt. please dont continue like this, and if you must, go to xda, they love childish stuff there. i will look into the port, but i am asking you, please stop with the childish "humor"


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Guys keep it clean and on topic. It's simple.


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm sorry. I need to shut my mouth.....









Sent from my vivow using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------

